# Boycott 2011 Harpoon B2B ride



## Hadrian (Jan 31, 2011)

For those that haven't heard, the organizers of the once epic and cool Harpoon B2B (brewery to brewery) ride--a 150 mile minimally supported ride/race from Boston to Vermont, have decided this year to ratchet the fee up to a whopping $304. They sent out an e-mail to all past participants with a very "don't like, pound sand" tone and laying out a bunch of new rules and restrictions (e.g. riders that don't complete the course at the pace they signed up for won't be invited back, etc..).

I've decided to vote with my $$ and tell THEM to pound sand. Everyone in the local cycling community I've spoke with is equally incensed. I'm tired of getting milked for $$ at every turn. That's not what cycling should be about.


----------



## cyclesport45 (Dec 10, 2007)

Lets just get a group ride together. My cost.... FREE! BYOB, of course...


----------



## Hank Stamper (Sep 9, 2009)

Considering it's done for charity I find this OP rather stupid.


----------



## bikerboy337 (Jan 28, 2004)

Agreed Hank... The ride was about $200 last year if I recall correctly, sold out in less than 5 minutes, and is an awsome event... so now they require returing riders to give a $100 donation on top of that to either support the Team Psycho development or another charity? who cares.. thats the price to pay to get in the event.... if there were an unlimited number of entries, I could see your point, but when the thing fills up in 5 minutes, they had to do something to open it up a bit.... no compaints on my part... I'll be doing it again this year...


----------



## MarvinK (Feb 12, 2002)

OP created an account solely for this one rant?


----------



## cmolway (Jan 7, 2010)

the biggest reason for not signing up for the event this year (besides getting the wifey to agree to the increased cost) is the idea that alums have to queue up with everyone else and hope to get a spot next year. Last year the event filled up in minutes. 

I wouldn't be surprised if the cost of this ride reaches PMC levels in a few years. So much for hard-core non-charity (non-race) events. 

I hope some b2b ex-pats organize a new ride in the future with the same spirit as the original B2B.


----------



## misterdangerpants (Oct 23, 2008)

I'd do it for $304 but it's my 1 year wedding anniversary.


----------

